# Pros and Cons of Loose Footed Sails



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just received a quote from North Sails, and noticed that they recommend the loose foot sails for their cruising customers. Been sailing a while now and have never owned or considered owning one...but my reasons for prejudice toward the standard cut may be unfounded as I know very little about the aspects or advantages of the loose foot. Any info you might offer on this subject will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Having used both over the years, we have no problem with the idea of loose-footed mains. They make for easier outhaul adjustment because there is less friction in stretching the foot. Some make much of the "shelf" and its "endplate" effect on the efficiency of a sail with a boltrope foot. We have found that when the outhaul is stretched for beating the gap tends to close up on the boom anyhow.

Off the wind you get a more uniform shape right down to the bottom of the sail.

If your sailing involves removing the mainsail between outings, a loose-footed sail is easier to bend on and unbend at the end of the day.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Another advantage of the loose-footed main, if you use sail ties, you can run them around just the sail at some points to help keep the sail bundled neatly. This is hard to do with a bolt-rope foot main. Same thing with the reefing points. This might actually save the sail if you try raising it and forget to undo the reef point ties, as the reef points are anchored to the boom but to the loose foot of the sail, which has far more give.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

*loose foot main*



sailingdog said:


> This might actually save the sail if you try raising it and forget to undo the reef point ties, as the reef points are anchored to the boom but to the loose foot of the sail, which has far more give.


I hadn't thought of this actually, good point! I Can definitely see how she would keep her shape better than the bolt-rope foot main...right down to the boom. I figure North Sails knows what they are talking about...they make a nice product. Perhaps this is worth a try.

Thanks for the info!
Chris


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

For many years I used a mainsail with a deep shelf foot and flattening reef for racing as well as cruising, and, after loose footed mainsails became popular, that mainsail was just as competitive against them as it had been before. The deep shelf foot of that sail enabled me to adjust the draft of the mainsail drastically, to optimize the boat's performance at different windspeeds. The flattening reef enabled me to take the belly out of that sail when I wanted the boat to point to windward. So, I'm not convinced that a loose footed mainsail is inherently superior to a footed mainsail with a racing shelf foot, but that's not the only reason why you should get a loose footed mainsail when you replace your present mainsail.

When you ease the outhaul of a footed mainsail, the boltrope, which attaches the foot to the boom, prevents the sail from taking on a really deep draft. When you ease the outhaul of a loose footed mainsail, it can take on a much deeper draft, similar to what was possible with the old style racing shelf foot. That means your loose footed mainsail will be capable of a wider range of adjustment than the ordinary, footed mainsail, and that's a huge benefit. The loose footed mainsail is capable of about the same range of adjustment as the old racing shelf foot.

A lot of people set the tension on their outhaul and never adjust it again for the rest of the season. If you get a loose footed mainsail, you should definitely install a couple of blocks and a cleat on the boom to enable you to quickly and easily adjust the outhaul tension while under way, because that easy adjustability is what enables you to take advantage of the loose footed sail's benefits. Then try adjusting it with more draft at lower boat speeds and windspeeds and when sailing off the wind, and with less draft at higher speeds, and when sailing to windward.

I just ordered a new mainsail and genoa for my boat, and had no reservations about going with the loose footed mainsail (but I did specify that I wanted the performance cut). ;>)


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

At one time loosed footed mains were big with racers because the sail area below the boom wasn't measured so didn't result in a penalty. PHRF et al could've caught up with that by now -- I'm a cruiser.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you to all who contributed their knowledge and suggestions to this post. I have a lot to think about and decisions to make, but I feel more confident in doing so now. Any more info...keep it coming!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

How does the loose footed main compair to a sail that attaches to the boom w/sail slugs instead of a bolt rope? (I'm in the process of ordering a new main also.)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A sail that attaches with sail slugs instead of a bolt rope has none of the advantages of a loose-footed main, and is weaker than a full bolt rope, at least in terms of supporting the foot of the sail. I don't see any point in getting one of them. A loose footed sail is better in my opinion. The load on a loose-footed sail is taken up by the clew and tack, which are heavily reinforced.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

I am 98% sure that I will move on a loose footed sail next season. Did a list of the pros and cons and the pros for the loose footed sail far outweigh the cons...particularly when it comes to sail trim and control...seems almost a "no brianer" to me.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Loose footed mains shed water better.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with FX Sails? Bill seems great, and the prices can't be beat. Any input?

Chris


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Having read the pros for loose-foot sail, do I suppose the only pros left for sail with bolt-rope to boom is the strength when faced with strong wind ?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

No, you may not suppose that. In a properly made mainsail there should be absolutely no difference in strength between a loose footed sail and a mainsail with a foot bolt rope. In heavy air, the outhaul is tensioned such that that the shelf at the foot of the sail is collapsed and so the bolt rope has no load on it at all. In heavy going (prior to reefing) with either type of mainsail, the full loads are taken by the outhaul and clew strapping and not by the foot of the sail.

Jeff


----------



## Bob1112 (Jan 27, 2003)

One other point to consider: at least theoretically, a sail with a bolt rope may be more efficient, because the boom will impede the circulation of air from the high pressure side to the low pressure side. Whether this makes a practical difference, who knows?


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Bob, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you're referring to the end-plate effect. The argument that is advanced in favor of loose footed mainsails is that the attachment of the sail to the boom generates turbulence along the foot of the sail, and that this turbulence is not present on a loose footed mainsail. Personally, I don't think that small amount of turbulence is a very significant factor, but there are plenty of other benefits to the loose footed mainsail to justify it.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

And reefing with the loose footed sail is basically the same? What does one do with the outhaul? Is that cranked up and then the sail is reefed, or does the tension on the foot of the sail not make a difference when reefed?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The reefing process is unchanged with a loose footed sail.

The reef clew lines will act as the outhaul when reefed. It is therefore important that there is an aft component in the pull of the tightened reef clew line (but not so flat aft that the clew wants to lift away from the boom), and that you have the required mechanical advantage to achieve the proper foot tension. 

Making sure that there is no load on the sail while you are putting the reef in helps (sail luffing and boom supported), some larger boats have dedicated winches for tensioning these lines. An under-boom winch in combination with gooseneck stoppers works well here (if all lines are not led aft)

Also, as SD noted before, when tying up the extra sail, if you do so, it can be done without going around the boom, and will stress the sail less for it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, setting up the reefing lines on a loose-footed main may be easier than on a boltrope-main. The reefing lines can be attached to the boom with a simple bowline, rather than requiring any hardware to terminate the end of the line, as is required on the boltrope mains.


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

*FX Sails*

This reply is for Scurvy, who had asked if anyone had used FX Sails. I have, and have been very pleased with the results. The workmanship is first rate, the price was good, and the boat sails better.

It's a loose footed main, by the way. There is absolutely no reason to get any other kind. They are easier to trim, have better shape, and better to reef. If the end plate effect did anything at all, the big time racers would be using bolt ropes on their booms, but in fact they are just about all going loose footed.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Also, loose-footed sails are easier to reef and tension with the outhaul, since there is less friction in the system—the boltrope adds significant friction.


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*I'm all for a loose footed main!*

I'm all for a loose footed main, the only disadvantage I see is if you have mid boom sheeting and a loose footed main, you need to be careful when gybing. You have a good potential of breaking the boom if you bring it over two hard.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

*loose footed Main*

Forgive my ignorance around this subject matter, but when reefing, can you just use the cheek blocks and system that already exists on the boom...basically just the same old drill as with a bolt-rope main? I have heard two arguments (one for and one against) concerning lashing the reef lines around the boom. Never done this, but know a few who have. How would this create more stress on the maine vursus using the blocks and outhauls? HELP!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The individual reef ties along the new "foot" are intended only to gather up the excess reefed canvas and should not, IMO, be tied in tight to the boom. This puts tremendous stress on those lightweight cringles and can cause a tear (especially when they are tied in in advance, before hoisting the sail).

We spent 20+ years sailing in a predominantly heavy air region so reefing was commonplace - we generally just stretched the outhaul(reef clew) and let the excess sail hang. On some boats this may create a problem so you may want to gather it up with the ties, but do so loosely.

Using the existing reefing blocks/lines will work fine.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Faster said:


> The individual reef ties along the new "foot" are intended only to gather up the excess reefed canvas and should not, IMO, be tied in tight to the boom. This puts tremendous stress on those lightweight cringles and can cause a tear


Gotcha! Thanks Faster...makes perfect sense!


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

jgeissinger said:


> This reply is for Scurvy, who had asked if anyone had used FX Sails. I have, and have been very pleased with the results. The workmanship is first rate, the price was good, and the boat sails better.


Just wanted to thank you too for your information on this company...seems to be a commonality in the reviews of the service and the quality of the product. Will definitely look into this next spring. Prices are better now...but the cash flow is a wee bit on the shallow side!


----------



## CDC2 (Nov 15, 2006)

While everyone is talking about loose footed mains what would you rather have - a stowaway mast system or a stack pac? Pros & con?


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

SD I am not sure what you mean by less friction when reefing since the foot is out of play when reefing when I create a new foot and new outhaul.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pigslo-

Wrote that when I was tired.. should be two separate things... Easier to reef. Easier to tension as there is less friction in the system than a bolt-rope main.  

The easier to reef has nothing to do with the bolt rope... for instance, I have sail ties for the reefing points wrapped around the boom...just waiting for the sail to drop...They're bright orange, so they're easy to see—so I don't try to un-reef with them still attached.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I somehow missed that sneider has already made my point. 

A point that was raised earlier is that the entire stress is shared by the tack and the clew. That is fine if you have end of boom sheeting. If you have mid-boom sheeting, I would be cautious about placing all the stress one way on the ends and the opposite direction in the middle; particularly on a jibe. 

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

LazyGuy said:


> If you have mid-boom sheeting, I would be cautious about placing all the stress one way on the ends and the opposite direction in the middle; particularly on a jibe.


This is a good point, and I think it might have been mentioned earlier (snider?)concerning boom damage, but it brings up a good question:

Any difference in performing a gybe with a loose footed sail vs bolt-rope?


----------

